# Can you help me identify this fish. Random fish from petsma.



## Flystar2k17 (Nov 14, 2019)




----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

It's an Amphilophus species. Barred midas-type of some sort. There are about 13-14 closely related species that are not easily distinguishable. The 2 most common in the trade are the Midas and Red Devil, and the common aqaurium strain is likely a mix of the two. Types that are found in murky water undergo a "peeling" process and change from barred to orange/yellow. But many, or most of these kinds remain barred and do not "peel".


----------

